# Routing thermometer into smoker



## watery eyes (May 29, 2007)

I was wondering how members have routed their probe thermometers into their smoker.

I have a new thermometer enroute and was considering drilling a small hole in the side of my GOSM to run the probe cable inside. Don't know if this is a good idea or if their are any better ideas out there.

If you have pictures of your set-up...please post them.


----------



## domn8_ion (May 29, 2007)

I just put mine right in the cook chamber. The cable is thin enough that there isn't any problem. Unless you mean for the smoker temp. Then mine are drilled through at grate level at both ends.


----------



## ultramag (May 29, 2007)

It usually works good on the GOSM to just run the probe down through the top vent. You can then use a chunk of wood, pot holder, or a towel and set the thermo on top of your smoker.


----------



## oillogger (May 29, 2007)

I also run my thermometer cables thru the top vent and set the control units on a block of wood.


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (May 29, 2007)

I third that. Vent and block of wood.


----------



## watery eyes (May 29, 2007)

Sounds pretty simple - I didn't want to add any extra holes.

I have a little top hat vent extension that I have been using but I should be alright.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## monty (May 29, 2007)

Heya, Watery Eyes!

Check out this thread   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1467

It's a pic of my Rainy Day Solution, which I use all the time and illustrates what the other folks are talking about.

I actually have had as many as four thermometers routed that way.

Hope this helps!
Cheers!


----------



## mark g (May 29, 2007)

and a plastic 50-cd spindle lid over the transmitter on top of the wood in case of hail like today!

having serious temp issues currently. i got 4 racks of ribs in, and 2 sheets of ABT 's. the thermometer in the door of the gosm reads over 100Âº hotter than my probe which is sticking through the bottom of a rack of ribs into thin air...

not sure which is closer...i think i'll go with digital.

oh and the 2 pork butts are wrapped in up foil in the oven (had to make room in the smoker, ya know)...i'm givin them another 3 hours at least.

smells goooooood so far though!

MARK G


----------



## ultramag (May 30, 2007)

Mark G, if your door thermo is right it would be the first one I've heard of. The GOSM thermo is notorious for being way off.


----------



## watery eyes (May 30, 2007)

My door thermometer is off by about 50 degrees, but it's solid and I can usually keep temps right internally by doing the math adjustment. I keep two oven thermometers inside just for safety sake.

I'll rig my digital thermometer this weekend using the vent method and post a pic - thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## oillogger (May 30, 2007)

Why don't you adjust it?


----------

